# Reveille's Gathered Goodness



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 8, 2005)

*Races*

Gatorfolk

*Feats*

General
Elemental Mastery
Elemental Spellcasting
Elementalist
Improved Elementalist
Enspell Familiar
Extreme Heat Endurance
Faith Healing
Gold Breeder
Greater Spirit Casting
Improved Corpse Crafting
Increased Companion Capacity
Powerful Smiting
Spirit Casting
Spirit Forging
Touch of the Grave
Wealthy
Windfall


Divine
Dedicated Defender
Deific Defender
Empyreal Vitality


Eldritch
Tattooed Familiar


Exalted
Great Healer
Heart of Gold
Sacred Radiance
Vow of Humility
Vow of Matrimony
Vow of Servitude


Item Creation
Craft Greater Construct
Craft Superior Construct


Metamagic
Close Reaching Spell
Deafening Spell
Empowered Spell Blast
Encompassing Spell
Enhanced Spell Blast
Ensorcelled Spell
Extended Spell Blast
Heavy Spell
Mass Spell
Prestigious Spell Blast
Psispell
Scorching Spell
Shadow Summoning
Spellblast
Sudden Metamagic


Monstrous
Dread Shriek


Psionic
Psionic Sustenance
Psispell
Telepathic Communication

Reserve
Masterful Wand Wielder

Wild
Blessed Wild Shape
Corrupted Wild Shape
Empyreal Wild Shape
Infernal Wild Shape


*Base Classes as Prestige Classes*

*Core Classes*
Barbarian Redux: Frenzied Berserker


*Supplemental Base Classes*
Archivist


*Paragon & Evolved Classes*

Aasimar
Bhuka
Doppleganger
Drakeling
Elf
Half-Celestial
Maenad
Uldra
Vashar

*Prestige classes*

Deep Diver
Psiorcerer
Savant

*Racial Substitution Levels*

Avariel Cleric
Orc Barbarian

*Spells*

Acid Spray
Bravery
Courage
Chill Bones
Cure Wounds
Cure Wounds, Mass
Electrify Instruments
Endure Elements, Mass
Ignite Bones
Instant Portrait
Mage Armor, Greater
Planar Flux
Reverse Gendered Clone
Skill Focus
Stomach of Holding
Teleport Other
Unbridled Lust
Vitrification

*Magic Items*

Amulet of Preservation
Book of Bones & Flesh
Boots of the Woodlands
Candle of Peaceful Sleep
Chalice of Healing
Chalice of Life
Disintegration Chamber
Feline Paws
Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Portal
Pin of Comprehensive Inetrpretation & Communication
Ring of Attacks
Stasis Chamber
Skull & Spine of the Dire Eagle

*Magic Weapon Qualities*

Corrupt
Useful

*Arifacts*

*Minor*
Amulet of Life Shielding
Mask of the Beast

*Major*
Regalia of The Green


*Monsters*

CR 5
Equitaur

CR 6
Vaerlûn (Unique Unicorn)


*Templates*

ECL/LA +3
Metal Creature

ECL/LA +4
Blackscale Creature


*Downloads*

SRD Custom Downloads
3"x5" Domain Cards
3"x5" Spell Cards: Spells A-B



Wallpapaers
True20 Adept



Other Downloads
Big Eyes Small Mouth SRD
DnD 3.5 Form Fillable Character Sheet
D&D Product Listing By Date & Checklist
Maps, Mapping & Geography
Nifft's Elemental Constructs
True20 Narnia


*Interesting Threads*

Books & Knowledge
Bront's Craetion Collection
CSI Sharn: 100+ Corpses
Diplomacy With A skill Modifier of +23 at 3rd level
Dog Moon's Creatures
Nyaricus' Tasty Bits
Potion Weight
Raven Crowking's Dr. Who RPG
Reveille's Challenges
Reveille’s Creature Codex


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 8, 2005)

hoping for a sticky? Best of luck!!! 

i will have to go through these when i have the time . . . right now i am heading out the door for 8 hours of D&D-goodness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 8, 2005)

No, actually I just wanted a thread with links to all the material I've shared so that I could link to it in my sig.


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 9, 2005)

I've already bookmarked several of them including this post. Well done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 9, 2005)

*Update*

Added my monster contributions.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

I should do something like this.  It's a good reference point for myself if nothing else.  I've contributed a lot to LEW and have a think or two in this thread that I use or open to others.

I'll flip though your stuff later Fru, but it's a lot, and I'm sure it's good.


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 9, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, actually I just wanted a thread with links to all the material I've shared so that I could link to it in my sig.



Very clever! I thnk i may do the same, in the future. for now, i am still a "noob" at EN World and thus havent contributed much (although that half-orc thread that me and Thia started is gettting pretty big . Hopefull, your idea wont create a tide of similar posts .  Heh heh . . . . perhaps the web designers will have to make a thread post option "my various D&D errata" or something of the sort. we shall see


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2005)

*Update*

Added an interesting threads section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 29, 2005)

*Update*

New thread started for compiling all my Magic Items and Artifacts. 

The hyperlinks for them are updated to reflect their new location.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 29, 2005)

*Update*

Artifact section added. 

Check out my new Regalia of The Green!


----------



## Aeson (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow Fru, You put some work into this. I'm impressed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 30, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wow Fru, You put some work into this. I'm impressed.



Thanks. It is a labor of love.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2005)

*Update*

Shifted two Magic Items into the Minor Artifact area
Added Pin of Comprehensive Inetrpretation & Communication to Magic Items area


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2005)

*Update*

Added Stasis Chamber to Magic Items area


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2005)

*Update*

Added the Magic Weapon Special Ability Useful


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 19, 2006)

*Update*

Added the Templates Section and Blackscale Creature Template.

Though the Blackscale Creature template is not of my creation, I did ask for its creation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 19, 2006)

*Update*

Added the Shadow Summoning feat and hyperlinked the Blackscale Creature Template.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 19, 2006)

*Update*

Added the Encompassing Spell feat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 22, 2006)

*Update - New Magic Item*

Check out the Skull & Spine of the Dire Eagle!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 23, 2006)

*Update - New Metamagic Feat*

Check out my new Sudden Metamagic feat!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 27, 2006)

*Update*

Added Prestige Class section.

Added Deep Diver prestige class (for use with modern and fantasy games).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 28, 2006)

*Update*

Added Downloads Section

Added 3"x5" Domain Cards I created.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Update*

Download Added - Spell Cards: A-B

Prestige Class Added - Savant


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2006)

*Update - New Spell*

Added Mass Endure Elements to spells section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2006)

*Update - New Spell*

Added Acid Spray to spells section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2006)

*Update - New Feat*

Added Mass Spell to Metamagic feat section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2006)

*Update - New Spells*

Added Greater Mage Armor and Vitrification to spells section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 26, 2006)

*Update - New Feat & New Template*

Added Heart of Gold to Exalted feat section and Metal Creature to Template section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 26, 2006)

*Update - New Interesting Thread*

Added Frukathka's Challenges the the Interesting Threads section.


----------



## Sledge (Sep 28, 2006)

Frukathka, didn't you work out evolved classes for the phb races?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2006)

Sledge said:
			
		

> Frukathka, didn't you work out evolved classes for the phb races?



Yeah, I did for the elf and dwarf. They are on my external hard drive, hopefully. I'll see if I can get them reposted soon.


----------



## Sledge (Sep 28, 2006)

I knew I didn't imagine them!  I would love to see them again!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2006)

Sledge said:
			
		

> I knew I didn't imagine them!  I would love to see them again!



I did post them, with god only knows whatever else that inspired me that is now lost due to the server crash. I'll see if I can't dredge them up.


----------



## Sledge (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2006)

*Update - Evolved Classes*

I've re-added my Evolved Section and in it my Evolved Elf class.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2006)

*Update - New Download*

Expanded Downloads section added Maps, Mapping & Geography (pdf) & True20 Narnia (zip) to the section


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2006)

*Update - New Feat*

Added Ensorcelled Spell to the Metamagic Feat section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2006)

*Update - New Feats*

Added Wealthy & Windfall to the General feats section.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 29, 2006)

I haven't been through ALL of it, but everything I've seen (except the most recent wealth-related feats) seems on the high end of the power scale, particularly the metamagic feats.  Is that one of your intentions?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 30, 2006)

Machiavelli said:
			
		

> I haven't been through ALL of it, but everything I've seen (except the most recent wealth-related feats) seems on the high end of the power scale, particularly the metamagic feats.  Is that one of your intentions?



I don't try to over do it with the power, though I think I opened a can of worms that was better left sealed with my Mass Spell feat. Most of this material is for general games, though some of it is meant for my homebrew, where everything is a little tougher, thus the raised bar on power levels.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2006)

*Update - New Feat*

Added Gold Breeder to the General feats section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 4, 2006)

*Update - New Feats*

Added the Dedicated Defender & Deific Defender to the Divine feats section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 16, 2006)

*Update - New Feats*

Added the Deafening Spell to the metamagic feat section.

Added the Enspell Familiar feats to the general feat section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2006)

*Update - [New] Racial Substituion Class*

Added the Avariel Cleric racial substiution class.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 26, 2006)

*Update - New Spell*

Added the Reverse Gendered Clone spell to the spell section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2006)

*Update - Nef feat subsection added and one feat to go with it*

Added the Rserve feat subsection and the Masterful Wand Wielder reserve feat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2006)

*Update*

I reorganized the Paragon & Evolved subsections into one subsection.

I added my Paragon and Evolved levels for the Drakelings to the Paragon & Evolved Classes subsection.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 12, 2006)

*Update - New Paragon/Evolved Class*

Added the Vasharan Paragon/Evolved class.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2007)

*Update - Elemental Feats Added*

I have added my elemental feats to General feats subsection.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2007)

*Update - New Feat*

Added Powerful Smiting to the General Feat section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2007)

*Update - New Section & Race*

Added Races Section

Added Gatorfolk race


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Update - New Spell*

Added Electrify Instruments to the Spells section


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

*Update - New Spells*

Added Cure Wounds & Mass Cure Wounds to the Spells section


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 5, 2007)

*Update - New Prestige Class*

Added the Psiorcerer to the Prestige Class section


----------



## sedarfaery (May 5, 2007)

Wow, you certaainly have come up with a lot of material. I'l have to go through it with a fine tooth comb when I have the time to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 8, 2007)

*Update - New Section*

I've now added a new section: Base Classes as Prestige Classes.

The Barabarian has been redone as a prestige class under a new name: Frenzied Beserker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2007)

*Update - Base Classes as Prestige Classes*

Expanded the Base Classes as Prestige Classes section to include base classes from other WotC DnD supplemental books.

Added the Archivist (heroes of Horror) to the Base Classes as Prestige Classes section


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 30, 2007)

*Update - New Feat Subsection & Feat*

Added the Eldritch feat subsection

Added Tattooed Familiar to the Eldritch feat subsection


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2007)

*Update - Form Fillable Character Sheet Download Now Available*

Added the Form Fillable Character Sheet to the Other subsection of the Downloads section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2007)

*Update - New Interesting Thread*

Linked to Raven Crowking's Dr. Who RPG thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2007)

*Update - New Download Subsection & Download*

Added the Wallpaper subsection

Added True20 Adept to the Wallpaper subsection


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 10, 2007)

*Update: 3 Feats Revised*

The Spirit Casting, Greater Spirit Casting & Spirit Forging feats have been revised


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2007)

*Update - New Download*

Added Niift's Elemental Constructs' Document to the downloads section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 30, 2007)

*Updated*

Added some new stuff overall


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 14, 2008)

*Update - New Spell*

Added Planar Flux to the Spells section.


----------

